

Good and Bad reasons to become an entrepreneur - motyka
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/good-and-bad-reasons-to-become-an-entrepreneur-decf0766de8d

======
motyka
Really good article, most of the people want to be an entrepreneur for this
reason> Be his own boss...but in reality this is what happens:

“People have this vision of being the CEO of a company they started and being
on top of the pyramid. Some people are motivated by that, but that’s not at
all what it’s like. What it’s really like: everyone else is your boss – all of
your employees, customers, partners, users, media are your boss. I’ve never
had more bosses and needed to account for more people today. The life of most
CEOs is reporting to everyone else, at least that’s what it feels like to me
and most CEOs I know. If you want to exercise power and authority over people,
join the military or go into politics. Don’t be an entrepreneur.”

This should be the real reason for being an entrepreneur: “If you’re going to
devote the best years of your life to your work, have enough love for yourself
and the world around you to work on something that matters to you deeply”

